# Spousal PRP vrs CSV PRP



## Kwadan (Mar 30, 2018)

I am in a dilemma. I have been on a spousal TRV since October 2013 and have studied since then as at UP. I am currently busy with my Master's degree in Instructional design and development. I already have an honours in Computer-Integrated Education from University of Pretoria. Which is the prudent way to obtain a PRP as I will be eligible for the spousal one in October. CSV or 26 (b).?? Help.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

CSV would have a better turnaround time that 26(b) but what critical skill does instructional design fall under?


----------

